# Rocking chair hospital zombie completed



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's my version of the rocking chair granny.
I 've use The Eleonor ground breaker for the body and some fakes leg.

WIP picture can be found here :
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27295

Video will be added soon.










Might add some blood dripping from her mouth and some blood stain.Vein on the leg as well but it all depend on how much free time i get till halloween.

thanks for reading.

sam


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, I love the detail of the stockings only part way up the legs and the dress too short to cover them. That is such an old grandma look


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't remember my grandma ever having such a gorgeous head of hair! LOL but I'm with Roxy - the stockings I do remember.... Well done.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh, c'mon now...it's kinda sexy. 

Well...in a Halloween sorta way.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nicely done that thing looks great. And that is a reason why you would not want to go to grandmas house.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love the legs!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome! I LOVE it.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice Job ! She really turned out great !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a fantastic looking prop! Where did you find the head? I want one!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i concur with the rest of them. The stockings are a nice touch!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great. The stockings on the legs make them look real. I've always liked the Lenore zombie ground breaker. One of these day I may have to buy one.


----------

